# كلمة تعزية خاصة في نياحة أبينا الحبيب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## aymonded (17 مارس 2012)

*" عالمين أن الذي أقام الرب يسوع سيُقيمنا نحن أيضاً بيسوع ويحضرنا معكم " *
( 2 كورنثوس 4: 14 )



 





أن كنا نبكي لفراق   من يعزوننا في برية قفر هذا العالم ويؤازرونا بتشجيعهم لنا وكلام العزاء   الذي يسندنا نحن الضعفاء القاطني برية التجربة، ولكننا لا نتضايق من أجل   إخوتنا الذين قد اجتذبتهم دعوة الرب من هذا العالم، لأننا نعلم أنهم لن   يفنوا، بل فقط سبقونا في الارتحال، وصار لهم عزاء من بعد آلام مشقات هذا   العالم الفاني.
 إنهم   قد تركونا – كمسافرين مرتحلين – وأسرعوا في الإبحار قبلنا ووصلت سفينتهم   لبرّ الأمان العظيم ولهم الفرح لأنهم سلموا وديعتهم للرب وأعطوا حساب   وكالتهم التي أوكلها عليها سيدهم ورئيس حياتهم الأوحد شخص ربنا يسوع الراعي   العظيم الذي لنا جميعاً ونحن تحت رئاسته نقبل كل شيء من يده. فلا ينبغي   إذن أن ننوح عليهم ونكتأب، بل أن نغير منهم ونحيا جادين نسعى للوصول لميناء   الراحة بسلام، ولا نلبس هنا ملابس الحداد السوداء، بينما هم هناك قد  لبسوا  ثياب الفرح البيضاء، تهللوا بعريس نفوسهم الغالي، الذي وجودهم في  حضرته لا  يُقارن بما هنا على الأرض .​ فلا   يليق بنا أن نعطي فرصة لغير المؤمنين أن يُعيرونا، بسبب أننا نحزن بكآبة   على أولئك الذين نُصرَّح بأنهم أحياء عند الله، كما لو أنهم تلاشوا وفنوا.   فنحن نخون رجاءنا وإيماننا، فيبدو أن ما نقوله وننادي به وكأنه خيال   واختلاق واختراع منا وكلام نظري لا نحيا به. إنه لا يُجدينا شيء أن نتشبث   بالشجاعة بالكلام، وننقض الحقيقة بالأعمال الظاهرة !!!


الرسول   بولس يوبخ بعنف وبشدة أولئك الذين يحزنون على ارتحال ذويهم قائلاً : " لا   أُريد أن تجهلوا أيها الإخوة، من جهة الراقدين، لكي لا تحزنوا كالباقين،   الذين لا رجاء لهم. لأنه إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع أن يسوع مات وقام، فكذلك   الراقدون بيسوع سيحضرهم الله أيضاً معه " ( 1تس 4: 13 – 14 ) .
 ثم   أن المسيح رأس الكنيسة الأوحد هو الذي قال بفمه المبارك: " أنا هو  القيامة  والحياة، من يؤمن بي، ولو مات فسيحيا. ومن آمن بي فلن يموت إلى  الأبد " (  يو 11: 25 – 26 ). فإن كنا نؤمن بالمسيح بالصدق والحق؛ وإن كنا  لنا ثقة في  كلامه وفي مواعيده الأكيدة، لأنه لن ولم يكذب قط، لأن لا يوجد  في فمه مكر  ووعده أكيد، لأنه حينما يقول، فكلامه يحمل القوة والفعل  والتأكيد الحتمي  والتحقيق كما هي وفي أوانها لأنه هو فقط من يضع المواقيت  والمواعيد والأزمنة..
 وإن   كان لا يمكن أن نموت أبداً، لأن الرب قال ونحن آمنا، فلنتقدم بفرح واثق   نحو المسيح الرب، الذي معه سنحيا ونملك إلى الأبد، لنقدم الشكر له لأنه   يرعانا ولم يتركنا يتاما، بل أعطانا وعد روحه الساكن فينا، الذي يقودنا في   برية هذا العالم القفر، ويقودنا للينبوع الحي لنرتوي ونشبع ونفرح ونتقوى   ولا تخور عزائمنا، بل نصير أكثر قوة وصلابه امام اي محنة أو مشقة .

 فعندما   نموت بالجسد يا إخوتي، فنحن في الواقع نعبر – بالموت – إلى حياة الخلود   والمجد، والحياة الأبدية لا يُمكن أن تُعطى لنا، إلا إذا خرجنا من هذا   العالم، فالموت بالجسد ليس محطة نهاية، بل هو طريق للعبور، هو بصختنا   الفعلية، فنهاية رحلتنا في هذا الزمان، هي نقطة انطلاقنا إلى الأبدية لنرى   حبيبنا يسوع عياناً.

 فمَن لا يُسرع الخُطى نحو هذا الخير الأعظم بكل شغف؟ 
 ومَن هو هذا الذي لا يشتهي أن يتغير ويتحول إلى صورة المسيح بالتمام؛ ويبلغ بأكثر سرعة إلى مرتبة المجد السمائي ؟ 
 يقول   القديس الحلو بولس الرسول : " إن وطننا هو السماء، التي منها أيضاً ننتظر   مخلصاً هو الرب يسوع المسيح، الذي سيُغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة   جسد مجده " ( في 3: 20 – 21 ) .
 لنتطلع   يا إخوتي لذلك اليوم الذي فيه سيتحدد لكل واحد منا مقرة الحقيقي الخاص،   وبعد أن نُجْتَذَب من هذا العالم ونتحرر من ما يربطنا به أي الجسد، نُحمل   إلى نعيم المجد الأسمى مع أحباءنا القديسين محبي الرب في عدم فساد ...​ وطننا   هو السماء، وهناك جمهرة كبيرة من الأحباء ينتظروننا بشغف، عدد لا يُحصى  من  الآباء والأمهات، عدد كبير من الإخوة والأخوات والأبناء يتوقون إلينا   ويشتاقون لصعودنا، وإذا اطمئنوا هم الآن على خلاصهم وحياتهم في نعيم المجد،   يترجون خلاصنا نحن، لذلك يحاوطونا بصلواتهم، طلبين من الرب أن يحفظنا من   الشرور ويملأ قلبنا بالرجاء الحي ويهبنا التوبة الدائمة وأعمال الإيمان   بالمحبة الذي تُرضيه، لذلك يطلبون لأجلنا ليلاً ونهاراً لنمتلئ من قوة   الله، ونشتعل بروحه القدوس السماوي.
 

فلنسرع   يا إخوتي في الوصول إلى القديسين أحباء الرب وشركاء المجد، مشتهين بحرارة   أن نكون في أقصر وقت عندهم، بل وعند المسيح الرب في كمال الزينة  السماوية. [  لذلك بالأكثر اجتهدوا أيها الإخوة أن تجعلوا دعوتكم واختياركم  ثابتين،  لأنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك لن تزلوا أبداً ] (2بطرس 1: 10)...
 





ولنطلب   نياحاً لأبينا الحبيب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا وبطريرك الكرازة   المرقسية، نيح الله نفسه بسلام في أحضان آباءنا القديسين، صلوات كل أحباءنا   الآباء الرسل وكل القديسين الأطهار في جوهرهم العقلي وجميع الشهداء وعلى   رأسهم العذراء كل حين والدة الإله تكون معكم جميعاً يا آبائي وإخوتي   وأصدقائي، كونوا معافين راسخين في الإيمان ومحبة شخص ربنا يسوع الذي له   المجد الدائم مع ابيه الصالح والروح القدس آمين ​


----------



## aymonded (17 مارس 2012)

​
أنت هو شمس البرّ يا ربي يسوع المسيح أشرق بنورك أنعم علينا برحمتك 
كل الأنفس يفرحون ويرتلون مع خورس الملائكة يا ربي يسوع المسيح المجد لأسمك
الروح القدس حرك داود المرنم الحلو يا ربي يسوع المسيح أعطني لسان فصيح
لأسبح أسمك القدوس معه وأنطق بحلاوة يا ربي يسوع المسيح أضئ علينا بلاهوتك العالي
اشعل فينا روحك، أرسل نعمتك العظيمة لننطق بمهابة، يا ربي يسوع المسيح لك الكرامة
تطلع إلى شعب كنيستك، أسمك يا ربي يسوع المسيح ينجيهم من شدائدهم
اسمك حلو ومبارك يا ربي يسوع المسيح طعام الحياة ينبوع الماء الحلوة
إذا نطقنا باسمك بقلوبنا نفرح ونغلب العالم يا ربي يسوع المسيح أنت نصرتنا
نيح كل عبيدك الذين رقدوا يا ربي يسوع المسيح اسند شعب كنيستك
نيح قداسة البابا في حضن القديسين يا ربي يسوع المسيح أعن شعبك باركنا كلنا
إذا نطقنا باسمك القدوس يا ربي يسوع المسيح تستنير عقولنا وقلبنا يرتفع لعلو مجدك 
اقبل تسبحنا ممزوج بصلواتنا يا ربي يسوع المسيح أنت هو رجاءنا كلنا


----------



## rania79 (17 مارس 2012)

الرسول   بولس يوبخ  بعنف وبشدة أولئك الذين يحزنون على ارتحال ذويهم قائلاً : " لا   أُريد أن  تجهلوا أيها الإخوة، من جهة الراقدين، لكي لا تحزنوا كالباقين،   الذين لا  رجاء لهم. لأنه إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع أن يسوع مات وقام، فكذلك   الراقدون  بيسوع سيحضرهم الله أيضاً معه " ( 1تس 4: 13 – 14 ) .


----------



## rania79 (17 مارس 2012)

تعزينا الوحيد انك مع يسوع المسيح الان
 يا حبينا البابا شنودة
+++++
اشكرك ع الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (17 مارس 2012)

صلاته معنا على الدوام ...اذكرنا يا سيدنا امام عرش الرب العظيم


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2012)




----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2012)

المسيح يسوع رجاء المجد الذي لنا يسندنا كلنا ويباركنا ويفيض بسلامه على شعبه الذي قدسه بدمه الكريم
وينيح أبينا الحلو البابا شنودة في أحضان القديسين أحباؤه المكرمين في كنيسته والمزينين بزينة الروح البهي
بارككم الله وعزى قلوبكم بفيض غنى نعمته الفائق يا إخوتي الأحباء في كنيسة الله الذي لم ولن يكون فيها أموات
كونوا معافين في حياة يسوع المتدفقة في قلوبنا بسر النعمة الفائق المعرفة والفحص، النعمة معكم آمين
​


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

*يسوع قد غلب 
 وشوكة القبر سلب
 قد تمم الأنتصارات
 وقام من بين الأموات 

... وسأقوم حين ينادي على أسمي
 لن يكون حزني بعد ولا ألمي
 سـأقوم على أجنحة النســور
 أمام الرب سأجثو على الفور
 وأقوم ... سأقوم*


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2012)

فرحك الله يا أجمل أخ حلو كتب كلمات إيمان حي ورجاء مشترك 
في الكنيسة الواحدة التي رأسها رب القيامة والمجد شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح
كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع آمين فآمين
​


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> فرحك الله يا أجمل أخ حلو كتب كلمات إيمان حي ورجاء مشترك
> في الكنيسة الواحدة التي رأسها رب القيامة والمجد شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح
> كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع آمين فآمين
> ​


شكرا اخى لمحبة قلبك
هذا ايماننا لكن ضعف بشريتنا ووجع الفراق تدمى قلوبنا


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2012)

لا عجب يا أجمل أخ رائع لأن الكنيسة ودعت القديس استفانوس الشهيد بدموع من يشتهي أن يذهب معه
لأن رجاءنا في المسيح يجعلنا أن نشتهي أن ننطلق مع كل من يذهب لديار الأمجاد السماوية
بارك الله كنيسته وأرسل لها من يطيبها بالطيب السماوي والإيمان الحي
ليكمل المسيرة في التقوى وإعلان مجد الله في وجه يسوع المُشرق
[ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا 
لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)
كن معافي في روح المحبة والرجاء المشترك آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2012)

*موضوع رااائع....*
*نعلم انه مع المسيح...نعلم إنه تعب كثيرا...و خدم كثيرا..و عانا من المرض و الالم..*
*اكيد إشتاق ان ينتقل و يرتاح فى احضان الرب حبيبه الذى ظل يناجيه و يحدثه  و يحبه طول حياته...*
*افرح لراحته..لكن حزن الفراق صعب..فقد بكى المسيح نفسه على لعازر عندما مات....*


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2012)

ولو أن بكاء الرب ليس مثل بكاءنا لأنه بكى على موت البشرية بسبب الخطية وليس لأجل الانتقال والفراق 
ولكننا نبكي من أجل فراق من نتعزى بوجودهم معنا وشركتنا معهم بحسب الجسد والروح
ولكننا وان كنا نبكي ونتضايق من أجل فراق من يعزوننا بكلمة الحياة وخبراتهم الحلوة مع المسيح الرب
ولكننا نُسرّ لأنهم وصلوا لهذا الميناء الهادئ لراحة نفوسهم طالبين من الله ان يقوينا بالنعمة لنصل لنفس ذات الميناء 
لكي نرى وجهه عياناً مع كل مصاف القديسين فنفرح ونُسرّ جداً لأن لنا اتشياق وشغف ان ننطلق
لنكون مع المسيح ربنا القدوس لأن هذا أفضل ما لنا ورجاءنا الحي المشترك
كوني في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس آمين فآمين
​


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

*البابا كيرلس يستقبل البابا شنودة فى الامجاد السماوية

*


​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (18 مارس 2012)

_عزائنا  ياسيدينا انك مع رب المجد ... ومع القديسين ..... فبرغم مرضك كنت تعمل ولا تكل كنت تساعد المريض والفقير متمثلا فى محبتك رب المجد فى محبته للناس..... واخيرا يا اخوتى ان تعزيتنا  ان قداسه البابا امام عرش النعمه  يصلى من اجلنا ...... اذكرنا فى صلواتك يا سيدنا.... _


----------



## totty (18 مارس 2012)

*صليلنا يا ابويا
هتوحشني اوووى*​


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2012)

ليباركنا الله كلنا ويجود علينا بفبض نعمته
وينيح نفس أبانا المحبوب البابا شنودة 
كونوا معافين معاً بصلوات كل آباءنا القديسين
 آمين فآمين
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2012)

السماء بكل ما فيها
فرحانه بوجود قديس عظيم وسطيها
والارض وما عليها
حزينه بفقدان راعيها ومحتاجه للي يعزيها
فارسل يارب تعزياتك الي أرضينا
واتشفيع فينا وصلي عنا يا راعينا
هتوحشانا يا بابا شنودة
لكن عزاءنا انك في احضان القديسين


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2012)

*
ياسيدنا تركتنا تاهين ومش حاسين بروحنا

مصدومين ومجروحين ولفراقك مش قادرين

شلت همنا سنين ورار سنين 

لغاية ماشعرنا اننا مازلنا محتاجين

راعينا يسندنا ويمسك ايدنا مهما كبرنا


العالم خسرت اعظم وأوفى قديس 

البابا شنوده 

اللى أكيد مش راح ينسانا وراح يذكرنا 


امام عرش النعمه ويا القديسين الابرار 

والملايكه فرحت بى وشالته 

ورنمت اجمل الترانيم

والمسيح حضنه وقاله لاتقلق على الرعيه 

سارسل من يرعاها 

ويبقى معاها ويصونها 

ويكون مثلك ياقديس 

القرن الحادى والعشرين​*​


----------

